# My Laptop is Suddenly Very Slow



## Mr.Brown (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi.. I am having trouble with my laptop because it has become very slow suddenly. It gets stuck every 2 seconds for about 5 seconds when something is being processed. I thought it was a virus so i reinstalled the OS to make sure it's gone but the problem is still there. I also checked my hard drive for any errors or bad sectors but all are perfect.. I'm using a Toshiba L655 Core i3 laptop with 4GB Ram, 320GB Hard. I bought this a few months ago.. Does anybody know anything about this?? Please i need some help.... :bheart:


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

did you use ctrl + alt + delete > task manager > performance tab

and check whether your ram or cpu is running on full bars constantly?

under processes press the actual ram mini tab to see what is using up all your resources 

you can do the same with the cpu too ,

hitting resource monitor under performance will give a more detailed diagram on what is 

using up all the resources.


Did you lag under safe mode too ?


Depending on how you set your system up you might want to turn off system restore (if you really don't use it of course)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you using it on a hard flat surface

check your temps


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

As suggested above, "High CPU/Memory consumption" and/or "Overheating" are two things that spring to mind in such cases.

Please post back with your answers and we will be happy to help you out.


----------



## Mr.Brown (Nov 11, 2011)

I checked the RAM and CPU usage and it's all normal. Also i don't think the RAM and CPU can heat up when it's not being used.. But still it's getting stuck. I reinstalled my OS but as soon as i logged in for the first time also it was getting stuck little by little.. No bad sectors in my Hard drive even.. Any other suggestions ??? Thanks for replying..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try a clean boot to troubleshoot info in the links 
Perform a clean startup to determine whether background programs are interfering with your game or program
How to troubleshoot a problem by performing a clean boot in Windows Vista or in Windows 7
when did you last clean the airvents and fan with a can of compressed air, also it is fair to say your machine is never quite idle for example your antivirus will be running in the background as may other programs,how did you scan for malware


----------



## Mr.Brown (Nov 11, 2011)

I Haven't cleaned it since it's about 3 months after i bought it newly.. Also i scanned with Malwarebytes and Kaspersky 2011 with full strict scanning but Nothing... Is it a Hardware problem??


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi run chkdsk on the drive Check Disk - chkdsk - Vista Forums 
and let see if it finds anything


----------



## Mr.Brown (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi.. Even the chkdsk didn't work... Please help!!! :-(


----------



## Rastace (Sep 1, 2011)

Run speccy to check the heats


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try testing the drive with seatools for dos SeaTools | Seagate


----------



## fisalawi2222 (Jul 19, 2013)

guys please help me, my laptop was performing very good until my lid cover was broken and after fixing it it became very slow !
i'm using acer 5620g with 2GHz dual core 2GB of ram and ATI radeon 2400 hd 512 mb i guess with OS windows 8
see the picture for performance of CPU and RAM when it's stuck.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

please start your own thread and not hijack someone elses


----------



## fisalawi2222 (Jul 19, 2013)

sorry i thought you discuss same problem on one thread


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Inactive thread. Closed.


----------

